# CLOUDY O FUNKY (COF) - JUICE REVIEWS



## Hooked (22/9/19)

​*HGICY / MADNESS - COFFEE (NIC SALTS)
(Int. - Malaysia) 
*
*Purchased from:* VapeCon
*Price:* R120 / 10ml

*Flavour Description:* Coffee

*VG/PG:* 60/40
*Nic: Not stated*

*MY COMMENTS*
There are a few issues which need to addressed with this juice.

*Nic Strength*
The nic strength is not marked on the box or on the bottle! This is unheard of and entirely unacceptable. 




​

*Name of the Juice and Website*
The box and the bottle state the name as “Madness”. However, the website shows a picture of a bottle with the name “Madness” on it, but beneath the bottle the juice name is stated as “Mindness”. 




*Screenshot of Website*​
No further information is given whatsoever. No mention is made of VG/PG, available nic strengths, or price. 

*Flavour*
This juice has a very strange flavour. It is most certainly coffee and a fairly strong one at that, but there is another flavour with it which is most peculiar. The first tankful (1.2ml capacity) was …. let me say ... interesting. The second tankful had a very strange flavour, in addition to the coffee. When I started the third refill, the strange flavour was very pronounced and I could not vape it. It was absolutely awful.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely not! 

*Mod:* Joyetech EGO AIO ECO
*Coil:* Commercial BFHN 0.5ohm
*Watts:* 6W – 8W

_Coffee Review #126_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tumelo (23/9/19)

Did you try the testers that where provided by C.O.F before buying...?


----------



## Chanelr (23/9/19)

Tumelo said:


> Did you try the testers that where provided by C.O.F before buying...?


Howzit fam!
This lady was not at VapeCon.
One of our other lovely forum members made purchases for her and took it down to Cape Town.

Flavours are not for everyone's tastebuds and that is the beauty of reviews. Not everyone will like every single flavour 

@Hooked wow 126 coffee flavours, that is quite the number. Did not even know there was so many

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/9/19)

Chanelr said:


> Howzit fam!
> This lady was not at VapeCon.
> One of our other lovely forum members made purchases for her and took it down to Cape Town.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Chanelr!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/19)

@Tumelo even if I had been at VapeCon, trying a juice at a vendor is not the same as vaping it in one's own mod. Besides, I collect coffee juices and I will* never* turn one down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

